

Ask HN: Best sites to find a startup job in Europe? - mbet10

37signals, joel, and github occasionally have postings for companies in Europe - are there any other sites that have a larger number of job postings for Europe based startups?<p>Any HNers in Europe looking for a web developer?
======
fdiotalevi
There's also an European Crunchboard at
<http://uk.crunchboard.com/ukcrunch.php>

------
bcurdy
You should definitely have a look at <http://startupjobs.eu/>

------
nolite
jobs.rubynow.com occasionally has things

